# LGB 2080D



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I recently acquired an LGB 2080D. It is an oldie but a goody. Seems to run OK. Lights work, not sure about the smoke unit. No paper work with the engine. I have a NCE D808 decoder and I am thinking about installing a Phoenix P5. Does anybody out there have any experiance converting this engine to DCC? I have done a few conversions before but I always like to check on this forum for any hints or tips. Any info on this engine would be greatly appreciated. It is a Hartz Euro engine from LGB. Thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Open the motor block and sever the brass tabs that lead to the motor, thus isolating it, then install the decoder there. I have a similar U class block open now, and have had my 2080D block open, less daunting than it looks, just mind the ball bearings with the motor and the brushes with springs that shoot across the room when you remove the drivers. 

I think George's garden RR tips website shows how to isolate older LGB model motors. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/lgb_2017_tips.html


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You could use alot smaller decoder. That NCE is a 8 amp decoder.


----------

